# Follow the birds to the fish.



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

When you see schooling fish with birds on them get up close and cast into the frey. Good fishing. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9FQ6rVFbCc


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

willcfish said:


> When you see schooling fish with birds on them get up close and cast into the frey. Good fishing. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9FQ6rVFbCc



i followed the blue heron and all i caught was red horses in the creek where he was eating..


----------



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

This really works well following Gulls on the Mississippi River for White Bass. It's crazy fun.


----------

